# Shadowrun: Anyone Up For It?



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 10, 2004)

Like it says.  Posted a poll here about system: personally, though I'm not too fond of the SR system, I for one would rather use the original rules rather than a d20 conversion that might not get the feel down right.  But since this is a DnD/d20 board, I'm not sure how popular a thing that would be.  

I'd still have to come up with a plot in any case, but just thought I'd throw out some feelers a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> But since this is a DnD/d20 board, I'm not sure how popular a thing that would be.




FYI: There is some trouble finding a good-sized game for non-d20 stuff but it does happen, and will continue to happen. 

So run what you want too as I'm sure you find enough players to fill it.  

BS 
PbP Mod


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

You can close the poll now, percentages look about right. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## No Way (Aug 10, 2004)

I am very interested in playing a SR game with the SR system. Vote cast.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2004)

Aaah, shadowrun, my old love. Count me in as anything but a decker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can close the poll now, percentages look about right.




 Ahh is this poll a spin off of some other thread?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2004)

Not as far as I know, Brother S.

But I guess I got a few "maybe"s already.  Worked out well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Not as far as I know, Brother S.





Ahh got it now... Thanee was being funny.  It was funny, Thanee, it really was!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Aaah, shadowrun...



Did ya see what befell your home country in _Shadows of Europe_?  Basically, everything north of Brussels is part of the United Netherlands, and everything else is part of France.

Thanee has a _whole book_ about Germany, no fair.

I'm left wondering what my home is like by 2063...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2004)

One? More like four or so. Altho, I actually only have three, still need the fourth. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh is this poll a spin off of some other thread?






Nah, I just was the only person to vote at the time I posted, thus 100% for Shadowrun. 0% for d20 Whateverrun.



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nah, I just was the only person to vote at the time I posted, thus 100% for Shadowrun. 0% for d20 Whateverrun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

It really was funny... sort of.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Did ya see what befell your home country in _Shadows of Europe_? Basically, everything north of Brussels is part of the United Netherlands, and everything else is part of France.
> 
> Thanee has a _whole book_ about Germany, no fair.



Naah, they got that wrong, ya see, the netherlands became part of what will be known as Greater Belgium.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm one of the lonely d20 votes.  I played Shadowrun a LONG time ago (when it first came out) and really enjoyed it.  But I don't own any material for it and can't see investing in it now.  So no SR for me 

See ya chummer.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2004)

well, I can allways make you a character, I mean, if you giveme some directions it won't be that hard. Unless you want to play a mage, that would be a bit harder. Street sammy won't be a problem.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got Third edition Shadowrun.  I've only played the game once about a decade ago and it wasn't 3E.  But if you need another, I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

Shadowrun, that's been a long time. A great setting, but as I am not a great fan of the D20 system, I would be interested to play, but only for  the SR setting.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> well, I can allways make you a character, I mean, if you giveme some directions it won't be that hard. Unless you want to play a mage, that would be a bit harder. Street sammy won't be a problem.



Thanks Doc, but I'd be annoying everybody with rules questions all the time.  I'll be lurking, though, if it gets off the ground


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd be damn well be interested in a SR3 game.  Didn't get all these Shadowrun books just fer lookin' at, after all.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It really was funny... sort of.




It wasn't funny... it was deadly serious!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2004)

It looks like Shadow Run 3rd Edition.  What type of a campaign would it be?  Certain types of campaigns could be more easily converted then others.  I mean a street level low cyber and magic game is much easier to convert then a Game full of Mages, Adepts, and Shamans.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It wasn't funny... it was deadly serious!




Yeah okay.   Hey if your still wanting to bust my chops you can come talk to me in this thread... (I've interrupted this OOC theard long enough.) link I'll even let you be DM if you want too.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2004)

Woot.  Looks like we got several people wanting to play.  Great.  Time to start seriously coming up with a plot... any preferences on where the game would be?  Preferably somewhere in North America, with maybe occasional forays to outside regions.  Or for that matter, any preferences on what it's about?  Would you prefer a high-magic romp with immortal elves and dragons, or a more down to earth game?

BTW, I hate deckers too.  Well, actually, the _concept_ of a decker rocks, but the _reality_ of doing a 3 hour solo adventure while the other players are left twiddling their thumbs sucks.


----------



## No Way (Aug 12, 2004)

Im up for anything. Just nothing that would require a seperate sourcebook.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Street games would be cool, so would a Palidans of the Tir game.  Any shadowrun is good.

What type of Character Gen will we be using if we go SR3?  Point Build, Sum to 10, Regular Gen?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What type of Character Gen will we be using if we go SR3?  Point Build, Sum to 10, Regular Gen?



I've only played once, so I may be wrong, but doesn't 3rd edition Shadowrun have a built in character creation system with the priorities or are there other options that the GM can toss in?

I'm up for anything, as long as it feels like shadowrun.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> BTW, I hate deckers too.  Well, actually, the _concept_ of a decker rocks, but the _reality_ of doing a 3 hour solo adventure while the other players are left twiddling their thumbs sucks.




OTOH, this is very doable in a PbP game, in fact, I think this style of gaming is rather perfect to include Deckers without the usual trouble.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

It's been 9 years since I looked at the shadowrun books so this...



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> BTW, I hate deckers too.  Well, actually, the _concept_ of a decker rocks, but the _reality_ of doing a 3 hour solo adventure while the other players are left twiddling their thumbs sucks.






			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> OTOH, this is very doable in a PbP game, in fact, I think this style of gaming is rather perfect to include Deckers without the usual trouble.




...  Has me curious of something.  Why did the Decker require a 3-hour solo adventure, and Thanee how do you see PbP removing this issue?  (The other PC still have to do something while the Decker pc and DM do there thing, correct?)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

About a character, I prefer magical characters by far. Magician or just adept, depending on the level of magic you want to have. 

In general, I'm fine with a more "normal" game, where magic is present, but not overly common.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I've only played once, so I may be wrong, but doesn't 3rd edition Shadowrun have a built in character creation system with the priorities or are there other options that the GM can toss in?
> 
> I'm up for anything, as long as it feels like shadowrun.



There is the Priority method as outlined in the Core Book
you get to pick 1 each of A-E

Race: A)any___B)any___C)Elf or Troll__D)Dwarf or Orc___E)Human
Magic: A)Full Magician___B)Aspected Mage or Adept___C-E)mundane
Resources:  A) 1 million___B)400K___C)90k___D)20K___E)5k
Skills: A)50___B)40___C)34___D)30___E)21
Attributes: A)30___B)27___C)24___D)21___E)18

Sum to 10 gives each letter a point value.
A-4
B-3
C-2
D-1
E-0
you have 10 points to spend in any manner you wish, letting a person take 2 Bs or even 2 As if they so desire.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's been 9 years since I looked at the shadowrun books so this...




Been a few years here as well, tho I have played SR for a pretty long time.



> Why did the Decker require a 3-hour solo adventure, ...




I think that was an exaggeration, but half an hour to an hour would be pretty normal, where the others cannot contribute _at all_, if you do not do it quick and dirty with a single roll.



> ...and Thanee how do you see PbP removing this issue?  (The other PC still have to do something while the Decker pc and DM do there thing, correct?)




Because of the long time between posts and because you can run two different scenarios in a parallel fashion much better that way. Like when the decker is getting information, the others can go ask their contacts meanwhile, or go to the club or whatever. You don't need to speed up things, because the others have to wait otherwise, since the waiting time is there, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think that was an exaggeration, but half an hour to an hour would be pretty normal, where the others cannot contribute _at all_, if you do not do it quick and dirty with a single roll.




Okay, that's pretty much what I thought. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> You don't need to speed up things, because the others have to wait otherwise, since the waiting time is there, anyways.




Yes and no, if it's going to be 100 posts for the Decker and DM to finish there side adventure the others may or may not end up twiddling there thumbs... and twiddling thumbs in PbP is going to be much longer than a few hours, you start talking days.

But it really could work.  For example, if I was the Decker and you where the DM, or likewise if the roles where reversed, I bet we could rip though 50 posts a day.  

So the DM and the Decker Player better be very active PbPers.  (At least in my opinion.)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

That's not what I meant.

It is much easier for the DM to follow two strings at the same time in a PbP game, because of the waiting time involved.

In a normal game, it's hard to do two different things at the same time, there is always someone sitting around and waiting. In a PbP game you do not just sit there waiting for a new post. You check the thread every now and then and if there's something new. Great. If not, you can do something else.

Therefore it's easier to have some PCs do something different than the others, because the players will not just sit around waiting because of that.

Also, the DM could just write one post for the decker and another for the rest of the party. Since the waiting time is already there, anyways, it's not a problem as it would be in a normal game.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In a normal game, it's hard to do two different things at the same time, there is always someone sitting around and waiting. In a PbP game you do not just sit there waiting for a new post. You check the thread every now and then and if there's something new. Great. If not, you can do something else.




Gotca and indeed you are right, I've been in two games, but evil parties where the "group" is often apart, lack of trust, or simply never formed, again typical evil party and there lack of trust. 

So yeah indeed it could be done, just keep all the PC busy with something and make them feel like it's important stuff and not simply stuff on the side. 

ADG, hey if you need this poll closed I can help you on that, but I can't make it go away...  (Just an FYI.  )


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

Adventure with decker can turn in 3 hours solo... but the challenge, is to have everyone occupied.

Last games I played, the deckers had some minor hacking to do, and generally, was resume into a few rolls, but there have been two mission where it was pretty important part.

1. The decker came with us, as he had to hack a close circuit system. The ony problem, it is he had to hack in the middle of a shoot out. Combat are fast too, so the decker was rolling for initiative, as everyone. He was doing an action at every 5 rolls, and had the highest initiative. The parallele was pretty good.

2. The decker had to hack a system from his home. His time frame was in the futur of the remaining of the group, so every time he failed a roll, we were wondering, what the hell will happen to us... that was much stress.

Now, if I play, I won't do a decker. I prefer magician (usually shaman) or rigger (find the relation...) but I may be willing to try something else. The usual cat burglar could be fun to do too... a classic for myself.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ADG, hey if you need this poll closed I can help you on that, but I can't make it go away...  (Just an FYI.  )



Yeah, go ahead and close the poll, but we'll keep up the discussion.  

And FYI, for chargen I'll be going with the standard SR rulebook system when we get there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Yeah, go ahead and close the poll, but we'll keep up the discussion.




yup, and yup.  It's done too.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 12, 2004)

Do you have the shadowrun companion? If so, do you allow alternate races, and do you use the point buy (my favorite char creation method for shadowrun)


If we're thinking about concepts, I think I'll go for a troll physad  .


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

My only problem with the Priority method is that it makes it difficult to play my favorite kind of character.  I'd prefer a Female Elf Sorceress, but with B & C locked down, it means I need to be broke to have the magical skills and halfway decent attributes, or I can be million Nuyen girl with crap for skill or attributes.

With Sum to 10 its more moderated, you can still build the Default A,B,C,D,E system usig sum to 10 and have it come out even.  The sum to 10er will come out middle of the road, and the priority system person will come out more specialized.  I tend to go B,C,C,C,D personally.  Would give me an Elf Sorceress with 20k, 24 attributes, and 30 Skill points, pretty well rounded.  Doing it with Priority, I would end up with 1 million Nuyen, Sorceress, Elf, 21 Attributes, and 21 skill points.  1 million is a lot more money then  want but its either 1 million, or 20k, or 5k.  I coul live with the 20k, but that forces me to have 21 skill points or 18 attributes, not a liveable proposition.  I'd just end up flip floping and making a human sorceress instead.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would end up with 1 million Nuyen, Sorceress, Elf, 21 Attributes, and 21 skill points.




Don't forget, in 3rd edition, the number of spell point to spend depend if your are a full(25) or adept(35), not on your ressources. So, maybe 1 million is not necessary for you, except if you want to have some foci.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Don't forget, in 3rd edition, the number of spell point to spend depend if your are a full(25) or adept(35), not on your ressources. So, maybe 1 million is not necessary for you, except if you want to have some foci.



Yes, that would be the entire point of my post, 1 million is too much for what I want but to chose otherwise would not give me enough and screw up my siklls and attributes at the same time.

To Clarify, I posses SR3, Magic in the Shadows, Cannon Companion, and Man and Machine.

as a side note, with the 1 million sorceress, I ended up with a Level 2 Power Focus, a Level 2 Spell Defense Focus, and a sustaining focus, and I still have another 200k to spend after gear, so 'some foci' is an understatement and a half.  Like I said above, I would rather have a mix of average areas then one of each, but thats personl opinion.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm liking the sum to ten thing.  I'd not heard of it before.  I'm thinking of doing something simple, like a dwarf investigator type with some cyber stuff.  Nothing too complicated.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Time to start seriously coming up with a plot... any preferences on where the game would be?  Preferably somewhere in North America, with maybe occasional forays to outside regions.  Or for that matter, any preferences on what it's about?  Would you prefer a high-magic romp with immortal elves and dragons, or a more down to earth game?




I prefer my Shadowrun games gritty and urban-based.  Suppose that qualifies as a "down to earth game."  Then again, I've never really done a high-magic game, so that might be an interesting change.
*shrug*

So.  Looks like there's some suggestions for non-standard character creation systems.  What way would you be using?  And how many people are damn well interested in playing so far anyway?  Lotta posts in this thread already for something that didn't seem like it would pan out.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> And how many people are damn well interested in playing so far anyway?  Lotta posts in this thread already for something that didn't seem like it would pan out.



I know, really.  More fans of the old Shadowrun system on here than I thought.  



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Do you have the shadowrun companion? If so, do you allow alternate races, and do you use the point buy (my favorite char creation method for shadowrun)



No, although I aim to get it someday.  I'm not really all that familiar with any of the alternate ways of creation, but I did download the BeCKS creation system off dumpshock.com, and that looks to be alright.  It's a sort of point-buy system.

As to alternate races, I assume you mean the sub-metatypes?  The things like Wakyambi and Oni and such?  If so, yes, I'll let you be those.  What I'd consider off-limits are ghouls and any of the HMHVV races.  Even a Sasquatch would be alright.  And *no* Otaku! 

Equipment from the Cannon Companion (and SOTA '63, if anyone has it), is OK as is magical goodness from Magic in the Shadows and the additional cyber in Man and Machine.

I also have the SR2 main book, but I figure it doesn't really count.  I really only keep it 'cause it has more critter stats than SR3, which only has dragons and spirits.  

Yeah, you could say "let's go with SR2" but I like 3 better. 

A formal game-launching thread will hopefully be up in the next few days.


----------



## No Way (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice. Also, for any one making their Runners, I highly recomened NSRCG. I cant remember where I downloaded it from, but its quite nice for a char gen program. Im sure google would find it for you. The SR magic system always confuses me though, so I stick to mundanes.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

Critters: You could always pick up one of the Paranormal Animals of North America/Europe books, if they are still in print, or have been replaced by something else.

And there was a SR3 Critters booklet coming with the Gamemaster's Screen, I believe.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is the NSCRG, the best character Generator out there.  It includes all the official options for Character Generation: The Priority Method From SR3 Core, Sum to 10 and Point Buy from the Cannon Companion, and the BECKs system (The Karma Option)

http://matrix.dumpshock.com/mcmackie/nsrcg.zip

They are set up in tabs so you can switch back and forth easily, and once one of them is selected and filled out, the rest of the generation is autocalculated based on that.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2004)

"The Karma Option" kinda sounds like the system I had done some years ago, where you just have an amount of karma points and everything is raised from 0, even attributes, for the same cost as during the game, while options you cannot obtain later, i.e. race or magic level just have a fixed cost attached to them.

That worked fairly well and discouraged min/maxing, which almost automatically happens, if the costs during character creation are completely different than during play.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

I want to know. Do you have access to Rigger 3. I am really thinking to play arigger, as there is many person taling about magicians. I would not be the usual rigger, was thinking more to play an ex-biker coming from an Urban brawl team (or maybe, even still in a league). Well, will depend if it's fit the the game, but could be fun.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 13, 2004)

...Which brings us back to the player issue.  No Way, DrZombie, Vendetta, Valmont, Shalmir, Thanee (and of course I) have all shown outright interest, plus who else I missed.  Which makes for a very large group.
How're you plannin' on pickin' who gets to play, eh?  First come, first serve?  Pick and choose from the character backgrounds?  
If you're going to decide through backgrounds and have decided on a rough idea of what sort of setting you're gonna use, can you tell us about is so we (I) can have something to start working with?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2004)

Heh. Yep, wondered, that, too. Maybe a group should be formed before everyone starts wildly to make characters. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 13, 2004)

Or we could allways try to make characters together, I mean, a troll physad as bodyguard for a mage, you know, that kinda thing. Get the background together so we have a reason not to shoot eachother.

Btw, the troll physad is just a thought, i can play other things as well, i don't really mind.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2004)

Was speaking more of the players, not the characters there. 

 I doubt everyone who has expressed interest is going to play, that would be a rather large group then.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, it's make quite a large group. Not unmanageable, I am in a game where we are 8 players, and no one left yet, but I am sure the master must put great time to make it up for all of us.

That's decision, of how large group and which he keep will depend on master, so, Andrew, what's your call?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

Back after much time away. 

As to the group thing, I think I could do a group of 5 or even 6.  I'd say maybe start hashing through backgrounds a while, then when I formally start recruiting it'll be first come, first serve, the rest of you get put on the alt-list.  I guess on second thought you can be a decker, but not an otaku.  I hate those guys.

I've decided on a setting, and I'm doing the good ol' "make your own hometown in 2060" type thing.  So you'll be starting off in the Harlan Sprawl (Harrisburg/Lancaster).  I luck out because Pennsylvania's not detailed at all (beyond, IIRC, a mention of the Bethlehem area in Portfolio of a Dragon), so I get total free reign.  

Of course, eventually you'll be getting moved all around, with stops in various places - the only other real one I have in mind at the moment is Tir na nOg, because, well, I _am_ a loyal son of Hibernia and all.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds good, though I wonder what the Harlan sprawl is like, I mean, does it have anything to recommend it to a shadowrunner as far as location of a lot of Corp buildings, etc?


----------



## No Way (Aug 16, 2004)

Hooray. Only one question. Does Harlan sprawl have a good arms/armor/cyber ware market? Or is it just pretty common stuff for sale there?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sounds good, though I wonder what the Harlan sprawl is like, I mean, does it have anything to recommend it to a shadowrunner as far as location of a lot of Corp buildings, etc?



I'm still forming the ideas myself, though I have it that Columbia (my town) is pretty much split between two corps - Shiawase and Saeder-Krupp, but it's mostly like the Barrens in Seattle.  A real craphole.  We have a facility not too far from here that makes a lot of vaccines and pharmaceuticals and whatnot, that's been pretty much taken over by the gov't since September 11.  I imagine by SR time that's either still a UCAS facility, or maybe taken over by Yamatetsu or Universal Omnitech or one of those.  

In Lancaster, you'd probably have some lower-level corps, none of the biggies but the second-tier ones.  I can especially see some of the media corporations here.  We'd also have some lower-level computer corps.  Part of Lancaster (Green Street) is pretty much a perpetual warzone, since even currently that's the absolute pit of the Lancaster ghetto.

It's somewhat corny, but I'd like to do something with the Amish.  They'd of course be completely non-cybered, and their policy of basically inbreeding might have somehow cut down on some of the metahuman races among them.  I can see Humanis or some similar group courting the Amish.  

I'm doing the dystopian thing, and saying there was another accident at Three Mile Island, so much of the land between here and Harrisburg is a big toxic zone.

In Harrisburg proper, I could see probably pretty much all the big corps - your Novatech, your Renraku, your Mitsuhama.  I could particularly see Ares doing quite well around here.  Plus you'd have the state government, and therefore some shadowrunning opportunities right there.

And then Gettysburg's not too far away, and I imagine that place is _really_ fun since the Awakening.  Plus, going by legends, we should have our very own dragon lairing not _too_ far from here.

I have ideas for a corporate Tuscarora Facility, but not any real ideas on which corp would run it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

No Way said:
			
		

> Does Harlan sprawl have a good arms/armor/cyber ware market?



There'd definitely be a good market in arms and armor throughout the sprawl.  This area's not that great a place now, and I imagine by the 2060s it's even worse.

As for cyberware, it's probably run-of-the-mill in the lower (Lancaster/Columbia) section, unless you go black market.  In the upper (Harrisburg) part, you'd have better luck getting some non-standard stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds good, my characer has a pretty much ready made reason to be anywhere you set the game.  Her teacher/lover (Level 3 contact) left the Tir after some stuff in her back story, the same stuff that eventually gets her to leave and go hook up with him, so anywhere you want to set the game is where he will be.

How do you see magic around that area?  Is there an over-abundance, or is it just like anywhere else?  Excluding Gettysburg, anything with a huge background count, er outside the melt down?

How do you feel about edges and flaws, assuming priority system, so long as they balance out?  I only really want 1 2point edge and then 1 two point flaw.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How do you see magic around that area?  Is there an over-abundance, or is it just like anywhere else?  Excluding Gettysburg, anything with a huge background count, er outside the melt down?



There isn't really any real high background count.  I'd think the dragon's lair I mentioned and possibly some mountain regions just outside the sprawl might have some decent background, but still nothing astronomical.



> How do you feel about edges and flaws, assuming priority system, so long as they balance out?  I only really want 1 2point edge and then 1 two point flaw.



That sounds fine with me.  Just so you and anyone else who takes edges/flaws knows, you'll just have to lat me know of the game effects, since I haven't managed to procure the Companion yet.  

Along those lines, does anyone know how the metavariants from the Companion work under the priority system?  Standard rulebook races + the metavariants are all I'll be allowing, as well as SURGEd folks, if anyone wants to be those.  I'll leave it up to you whether you're one of those or not, SURGE didn't hit this area too hard.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2004)

The edge I want to take is Bonus Attribute Point(Will), its a basic +1 to will, which can take it over 6, but it does not raise your racial attribute maximum.

The flaw would be pacifism, pretty much an Elf flaw to my way of thinking.  "Character never kills, save in self-defense".  Which transaltes into only 1 of her spells being lethal damage dealing, Lightning Bolt, and that has secondary effects, not to mention she ouldn't use it unless it really was her life.

I do have one question though, about the availibility of an item.  I want my character to have an outfit from the Heritage line by Zoe.  It has the stats of a secure longcoat 4/2, it just happens to be Tres Chic and costs 10k.  The availibility is 10, but I think that has more to do with the fact that Zoe designs a collection of Heritage for each group(cultural generally, Pueblo, Japanese, french royal court, etc) that wants it, and it stays exclusive to them for 1 year, then its sold to the public.  If your a member of the group it was designed for, it should not be that high availibility, it should be on demand.  I wanted my character to pick up the Tir Noble collection of the Heritage line.


----------



## No Way (Aug 16, 2004)

-Ignore this post!-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

I have some question too:

What is the level of sport in the city? I want to know mainly about all biking sport, which mean racing, combat biking and urban brawl, the latest two, being some new sports from Shadowrun.

The character I have in mind is a guy who would have been doing one or more of these sports before some events forced him to quit his sports and turn into shadowrunning (or maybe he will even continue to do his sport over shadowrunning). I want to know also if there would be some bike constructor in the city, which could be the sponsor (or have been such business before it was shut down).

Finally, purely rules talking. Do you have Rigger 3. I would like to customize my bike, or at least add some option to it, and not having a basic bike from the book, if that's possible. Such bike could have been a prototype tested by the constructor.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2004)

No Way said:
			
		

> I'd like to take the Ambidexterity 2 Edge. It redeuces the penalty for firing two guns at once to +1 TN for each. The flaws I want to bring it back down to 0 are Impulsive (has to make a TN 4 willpower check to avoid jumping into the action), and Oblivious (+1 TN for all non combat preception checks).



That would be the 4pt version of Ambidextry, ambidextry 2 makes the first gun +2, second gun +1.  I believe you also need to purchase the Offhand weapon skill for whichever weapon will be in your offhand.  at Ambidextry 6, or maybe its 8, you don't need a seperate skill for offhand shooting.


----------



## No Way (Aug 17, 2004)

I ment Ambi dex 4. Oops. I also decided to drop the ambi dex idea.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> What is the level of sport in the city? I want to know mainly about all biking sport, which mean racing, combat biking and urban brawl, the latest two, being some new sports from Shadowrun...I want to know also if there would be some bike constructor in the city, which could be the sponsor (or have been such business before it was shut down).



I hadn't thought about that part of it, but there would almost definitely be some mechanic shops.  Incorporated teams would likely exist only in Harrisburg, though.

After all, Harley Davidson (one of the biggest cycle manufacturers) is based in York.  Dunno if it still is by the time of Shadowrun or not, but I do seem to recall that Harley does still exist, anyway.



> Finally, purely rules talking. Do you have Rigger 3. I would like to customize my bike, or at least add some option to it, and not having a basic bike from the book, if that's possible. Such bike could have been a prototype tested by the constructor.



No, I don't have Rigger 3... but I am planning on getting it eventually.  So it would unfortunately be a baseline bike for now, but can be upgraded later.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

Heh.. looks like I'd have to buy a couple more books. 

But hey, that character generator is great.  A lot of stuff in there that isn't in my 3E book so I may still be able to access that stuff without major purchases.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, since we are hashing out backgrounds and so on and so forth, I guess I'll start, the other thing it'll do is let us start to plan ourselves out as to why a fixer would call on us as a group of individuals for a given job.  Since our characters backgrounds probably wouldn't be common knowledge, especially since my character wouldn't share hers, I'll give a general background, and if anyone wants to really entwine their character with mine, I'll flesh out more for that person through email.  Kayla should most definitely not be the only Awakened in the group seeing as she lacks the ability to deal with the Astral in any meaningful way.

Kayla Brightflame is a Sorceress female elf who, through lack of an Irish accent is most likely from Tir Tairgire, though there are other subtle hints about her that definitely point to the elven nation for her origin.  She tends to wear the most exquisite clothing, and even when she is dressing down, she is still head and shoulders above the norm for the sprawl.  Some of her nicest clothes, for those who have the knowledge to recognize such fashions, belong to the ultra exclusive Tir Noble Heritage line by Zoe.  She tends to wear a black cloak with mystic symbols embrodiered in gold thread, the "in" clothes for a mage thanks to Mortimer of London's advertising.  She also wears a number of Foci and Fetishes about her person to aid her in her craft, were a person to look at her in the Astral, they could see a silver spiral armband on her upper arm, a ruby pendant, a silver ring, and a host of other minor fetishes.

Kayla is strongly opinionated and doesn't hesitate to speak her mind or take charge of a situation, she is fluent in Sperithel and English, and her voice has an almost purring quality to it.  She holds deeply to her ideal that all life is sacred and refuses to even consider a job where a life must be taken, and she will do her best to convince those around her not to kill except in self-defense.  Kayla can be found working a few hours a week in a Talismonger shop owned by Kiros Ward whom she happens to be living with, and it provides a safe and legit way to launder money for her.  She and Kiros have both been known to do no questions asked healing, as well as healing for those without SINs or money to pay hospital bills.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice background.  

BTW, does anyone know where the relationship or lack thereof between Tir Tairngire and Tir na nOg is discussed, if anywhere?  I could check the 2e Tir na nOg book, but I'm not sure if that would be out of date or not.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Nice background.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know where the relationship or lack thereof between Tir Tairngire and Tir na nOg is discussed, if anywhere? I could check the 2e Tir na nOg book, but I'm not sure if that would be out of date or not.



Thanks, thats just the general stuff that everyone can know, I'll email you all the details that people wouldn't know.  I don't think that the 2E info would be terribly out of date.  If your asking abot how Tir na nOg Elves would treat Kayla, I assume like they would treat any other elf who was wearing tres chic clothes that cost 10k.

If you want to sign onto AIM I can give you the rest of her info, they disabled email on the board otherwise I could do it that way.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If your asking abot how Tir na nOg Elves would treat Kayla, I assume like they would treat any other elf who was wearing tres chic clothes that cost 10k.



Not her specifically, just in general... how the nations get along.  I seem to recall that they don't particularly care for each other.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2004)

So what is everyone else want to play?  We can use pretty much anything.  A full mage, a Street Sammie or 2, pretty much anything.  But with 4-5 players we'd do well with A Full Mage, a Heavy Weapons Sammie, And Adept/back up Sammie, and a Rigger.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd prefer a full mage or adept (maybe magical adept?).

I'll write up a background next week. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm thinking of an ex-DocWagon paramedic.  Not quite sure what you'd classify that as, but here's some background information all the same.  Well.  It's really more like a mini-story; I _may_ have gotten a little caught up in my writing.



> Jake hunched closer to the bleeding man on the ground, tugging with frustration at the skin-tight armor that sealed the ork from the rest of the world.  Well, at least that's what it did in theory.  Gauging from the blood pumping from those three bullet holes in the orks chest, somebody had figured out a way to get around it.
> 
> Finally, frustration getting the better of him, Jake wipped out his knife and began cutting at the material with smooth precision.  He'd probably get yelled at this later; the company tended to recieve heat from their customers if you left any of their gear behind.  He sort of imagined leaving behind large patches of the customer's armor applied.
> 
> ...




Basically, I'm thinking that Jake moved on to shadowrunning as a next career.  He has the same sort of skills that are handy in that line of work and, most importantly to him, things are generally far less stressful than his old job.
I know that sounds pecuilar, but keep in mind that while things still have a chance of exploding into ear-splitting fire fights, at least it isn't going to happen every single damn time.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2004)

Here the background of Marc-Andrew Dalton, an Orc Rigger, specialized in biking.

For the Edge and Flaw I want:
Week Immune System(-1): -1 Body against disease
Extra Contact (+1): Give an extra contact lvl1
-------

*In an orphonage, Florida, 2048*

"What is next in our shedule?"
"Marc-Andrew Dalton"
"The name remember me something, which kid is it?"
"Marc-Andrew Dalton is an Orc. His mother was raped and she never accept the child. Not surprising, she was a human herself. The father was an Orc. We accept it here because of some subvention of the governement. Personally, I am not sure it was a good move. Yesterday, he was found, for a third time, by the police. He was riding another kid's bicycle. I suggest we just get rid of him. He is more trouble than anything."
"Hmmm... third time you say. Well, we have been unable to do anything constructive with him. If he is so interested with bike, let's give him one. I am sure we can find a cheap one. Let see what he does with it. Anyway, what can we do with him. That boy have spared us a lot of trouble with the metahuman activist, and even with some petty crime and some minor trouble, he is quite fine. We have handle worst here."
"If you think so..."

*Same orphonage, 2052*
"So, how is our strong boy."
"MAD, as he likes to be called, he has won the tournement. That give him over 10000 nuyen. Not a bad price for a junior competition."
"I think we have given him much. Let's teach him the value of money. Keep that money for us, we hav ethe right as he is in his minority. I think he can make the next competition without problem, he just need to find some sponsor."

*TV, 2052*
"...the orphonage have been completly destroy by the fire. For now, the cause of the fire is unknown, but the first sign make the authority think it was a cigarette that have been forgotten. The head staff of the orphonage have been killed in this drama and the kids will need to be relocalize..."

*Hospital, 2053*
"The vehicle control rig is not really fine accepted. We will have to give him some drugs for a bit of time, to make sure his body accept his new cyberwares. The other are quite fine, but the VCR will be the most problematic."
"Do what it is needed, but I don't want to lose my investment. Investing over 50k nuyen on a junior, not sure it is a good move, but I don't want it to be wasted even bore we use it."

*Racing Dome, 2057*
"... and MAD is leading the race. Only a few thing is known about him. After surviving the fire of his orphonage, Marc-Andrew Dalton have been taken charge by Harley-Davidson, who sponsor him. MAD have quickly raise in rank in the last five years in the junior. That Orc eats bike, being part of a team of combat biking and Urban Brawl too. Now, in his first appearance in the amateur, he is already in the leading group for the championship..."

*Racing Dome, 2058*
"... and Mad try to take the advantage on Jeremy, but Oh! Jeremy cut MAD who had no choice than to leave the track. It seems the chance for MAD to gain the victory this year are just gone..."

*Racing Dome, 2059*
"The new bike of MAD is amazing. No one has been able to stop him. Only Jeremy is on his step, but unable to take advantage. Jeremy sees an opening and, Oh! MAD just kick him. Jeremy lost control of his bike and he just crash outside the track. He stands up and seems correct, but here are gone his chance for today's podium. I doubt that will stay like that. MAD is  in trouble..."

*Racing Dome, 2059*
"Disqualified for you own little vendetta. That kind of behavior is not that bad during Combat Biking and Urban Brawl, but in racing, it is not acceptable. If it wasn't for the good news I just recieved, you would be in so deep trouble that you would prefer not to have signed with us. But you see, even with your stupid move, you have impress an investor. He will sign with us, but at one condition, he want you out of the picture. He doesn't want to see his name with your, and I understand him. So here end our partnership. And I'll respect my part of the contract. You'll have 75k nuyen, which we deduce of it all the cyberware and bioware you have in your body. That make not much more, so you can leave with what remain, and we even give you your practice for the Urban Brawl. We don't need it anymore, but we keep the protoypes."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, if Thanee goes full Mage, hopefully the character will work out more on The Face/Conjuror side to cover that basis, I mean, Kayla is no slouch, etiquette 4 plus the good looking and knows it edge to lower TNs by 2, but its no specialty.  Looks like Velmont is the Rigger, and Gram Crackered seems solid enough, hopefully we can get a full on Street Sam.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

If it'll help anyone else, I'll throw up my character sheet for people to see.

Kayla Goldleaf
*Edges:*
Good Looking and Knows it
Bonus Attribute Point Will
Focused Concentration
*Flaws:*
Pacifist
Day Job 10 hours/week
Sensitive System
*Attributes:*
Body 3
Quickness 4
Strength 2
Charisma 4
Intelligence 5
Will 7
Essence: 6
Magic: 6
Reaction: 4
Combat Pool: 8
Spell Pool: 6
*Skills:*
Sorcery 6
Aura Reading 4
Pistols (Predator) 4/2
Stealth 4
Etiquette 4
Instruction (Sorcery) 4/2
Athletics 3
*Language:*
Sperethiel 5
English 4
*Knowledge:*
Spell Design 5
Magic 5
Elven Society 5
Metahuman Politics 4
Psychology 4
*Foci:*
Power 2
Spell Defense 2
Sustaining (Increased Reflexes +3)
*Spells: *(3 purchased spell points spent to join Kiros' initiatory group)
Stunball 6
Lightning Bolt (Exclusive, Ftish for Casting) 6
Levitate (fetish) 4
Heal (fetish) 6
Increase Reflexes +3 (Fetish Drain) 1
Improved Invis +6 (fetish) 6
*Cantrips (Exclusive Force 2 spells, # = sorcery skill)*
Healthy Glow, Detox, Fashion, Make over, Magic Fingers, Sterilize


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 20, 2004)

Editing...editing...editing...

*Name:* Jake
*Full Name:* Jacob Walters

*Birth:* 2034.
* - Location:* Upscale Atlanta, Georgia.

*Height:* 5' 8''
*Weight:* 160 lbs
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Blue-Gray

*Race(E):* Human

*Attributes(A)*
* - Body:* 5
* - Quickness:* 6
* - Strength:* 4
* - Charisma:* 4
* - Intelligence:* 5
* - Willpower:* 6
* - Essence:* 6
* - Magic:* 0
* - Reaction:* 5

*Active Skills(C)*
* - Athletics:* 5
* - Biotech(First-Aid):* 5(7)
* - Car:* 5
* - Edged Weapons(Knives):* 2(4)
* - Etiquette(Street):* 2(4)
* - Leadership(Morale):* 1(3)
* - Pistols:* 3
* - Stealth:* 4
* - Unarmed Combat:* 2

*Knowledges*
* - Biology:* 4
* - Cybertechnology:* 3
* - English:* 6
*  - Read/Write:* 3
* - Flatvid Movies:* 5
* - Medicine:* 6
* - Security Design:* 2
* - Security Devices:* 2
* - Security Systems:* 2

*Resources(B):* 1,681 Nuyen

*Weapons:*
Survival Knife (Conceal: 6, Damage: [Str+2]L, Legal: 6-A)
Ares Predator (Conceal: 4, Ammo: 15[c], Mode: SA, Damage: 9M, Legal: 6P-E)
 - Laser Sight (Top)

*Armor:*
Light Security with Helmet (Ballistic: 7, Impact: 6)
 - Optical Magnification 3
 - Helmet Transceiver
 - Chemical Seal
 - Respirator

*Gear on Person:*
Permit for Ares Predator

*Lifestyle:*
Low (Permanent)

*Vehicle:*
DocWagon SRT Ambulance (Hand: 4/10, Speed: 80, Accel: 8, Body: 4, Armor: 0, Sig: 2, Auto: 1, Sensor: 0, Cargo: 162, Load: 350, Seating: 2, Entry: 2d + 1x)
 - Medkit (Rating: 3)
 - 3 Loaded Clips for Ares Predator
 - Wire Clippers

*Contacts:*
Emily French, DocWagon Paramedic, Level: 1
Jon Gaines, Mechanic, Level: 1

*Current Load:* 18 kg
*Stun Load:* 40 kg
*Moderate Load:* 60 kg
*Serious Load:* 80 kg

*Karma:* 1


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 20, 2004)

OK, I'm lost... what system are we using to make characters?  Sum to ten?  Anyway, I don't think I have enough experience in Shadowrun to "run" with you guys... so, if we need someone to drop out to make a workable group, I'll do it.  I'd like to play and get to know the game but I'm the logical choice to go if that's what needs to happen.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OK, I'm lost... what system are we using to make characters? Sum to ten? Anyway, I don't think I have enough experience in Shadowrun to "run" with you guys... so, if we need someone to drop out to make a workable group, I'll do it. I'd like to play and get to know the game but I'm the logical choice to go if that's what needs to happen.



So long as you want to play, there is no reason to drop out. From earlier in the thread, we are using the priority system in the SR3 core rules. Thats the only real book you need, I'm more then happy to help you with making a character if you want. Besides, the last slot to really need to be filled is the slot that is easiest in game to play, the muscle. There are no terribly complex rule sets for street sams that go on during the game, thats left to mages Deckers and riggers. The hardest part for the muscle type character is just trying to figure out what cyber to go with. I really think that a Street Sam is the best character type to play if you want to gain experience with the system. You get to play, so it helps with the basic rules, but you also get to watch some of the more complicated rule sets without being involved, it'll give you a feel for whats going on with them.  For my first few games, I played as a street sam, then I worked my way up to an adept, and finally a mage.  I have never played a rigger or a decker yet, they make my head hurt


----------



## No Way (Aug 20, 2004)

Not as long as it will be on the finished sheet.

Being a Metahuman, Zeek was denied the one thing he really wanted in life: acceptance into a Japaneese Cooking School. Born in New Orleans, Zeek tried time and time again to get accepted into these forgien schools. When his hope finaly dried up, he latched onto the one peice of Japaneese culture left to him: the Samurai. Using the money he had been saving to fly to Japan and pay his way through cooking school, he exstensivley modified his body with cyber. Now, he has become a runner, looking to make enough money to found his own cooking school, were metahumans arn't rejected just because they are metahumans. However, do to his tendancy to blow all his money on food and weapons, and Ork's short life span, it dosn't look like this will be happening.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, if Thanee goes full Mage, hopefully the character will work out more on The Face/Conjuror side to cover that basis, I mean...




I first need to look into the books, how things were done, but that should be fairly quick, really. 

Conjuration will most certainly be on my list then, maybe I'll even make an elf, dunno how it works out yet. I've never created a character with edges/flaws, so I have to look through that stuff first to see what looks interesting. 

I'll start to dig out my books tonite, I guess...

BTW, if you neglect conjuration, why didn't you make a sorcery adept!?
Or do you just want to "keep your options open"? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

She is a sorcery Adept.  Thats why I said we should have someone able to deal with the astral, Kayla can't project and she doesn't have any real spells to fight against elementals.As far as edge and flaws that are really helpful to the Awakened, especially astral projectors, take a look at the Astral Chameleon (+2 TNs to read the characters Aura, and Spells are read as if they are 1 force level lower), the other good one is focused concentration, instead of a +2 to TNs for sustaining a spell, its only plus 1.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

If you do go hermetic, especially elven hermetic, feel free to join Kayla's initiatory group, that way it keeps it very simple for Andrew as far as groups.  It really does make it easier to initiate, mages are Karma guzzlers, so any way to save helps.  The only thing I had built up about the group in my mind was that all the members of the group have been Kiros' students, and therefore are all Hermetics, and almost all elves, makes it a pretty small group for the magical link test to join.  It would also give our characters a hook together, well besides the fact that your character might shop at Kiros' talismonger shop.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh, must have mixed something up then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

> *Cranial Bomb* (6 pts flaw)
> ...
> 
> The player need not pay for the bomb with the character's starting Resource points -- the bomb's a freebie.
> ...




Isn't that nice?

And no, I don't plan to pick that up... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The only thing I had built up about the group in my mind was that all the members of the group have been Kiros' students, and therefore are all Hermetics, and almost all elves, makes it a pretty small group for the magical link test to join.




But Kayla is human, right?

Where did you find, how you can have an initiatory group from the beginning?

Doh, 5,000 Nuyen isn't exactly much. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Kayla is an Elf, if your character is also an elf, from her mannerisms, your character could tell she is a high ranking elf from Tir Tairngire.

Err, it says in the core book that you can use spell points for Karma, so I spent the 3 spell points to join.  Its been established that you can initiate in character creation if you wanted, you just wouldn't have much spell points for spells.

Resources A (1 million) (Purchased 9 additional spell points)
Magic B (Sorcerer Adept)
Race C (Elf)
Attributes D (21) [22 with bonus attribute point Will edge]
Skills E (27)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

I see. 

I'm currently thinking about a member of the Ancients (guess they are present in the city, too, figuring, that they are present in pretty much every bigger city), which could then be tied in a bit with your character (i.e. by taking that talismonger as a contact, I doubt I can afford any spell points for anything else than spells ).

Is there anything you need to buy/pick up to have this kind of background (apart from appropriate knowledge skills)!? An edge, for example?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

One other question, Shalimar...

Where are those cantrips from (not the individual spells, rather the concept)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is there anything you need to buy/pick up to have this kind of background (apart from appropriate knowledge skills)!? An edge, for example?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



No edge or anything, just make it part of her background. Being an Ancient might make it hard to enter this particular group, unless you wanted your ancient goganger taught by Kiros as well. I'll give you the background info for Kayla and you can try and figure out what you want to do with it.



Spoiler



Kayla was born in the early 2040s to Meredith and Jasin Brightleaf as Meagan Brightleaf. As both her parents held the social rank of Duke, she inherited the title, and being a Duke certainly has its priveleges. Meagan while not a royal, still attended the best schools in the Tir, and when her magical ability presented itself, she was hired a teacher from among the lower status nobles, Count Kiros Ward. Under Kiros's care, Meagan's magical abilities blossomed.

Not only did her magical abilities blossom, Meagan also fell in love with her teacher, something that was noticed and quietly discouraged by her father, who already had plans for an arranged marriage for her to one of the the royal class. When she turned 18, as is the tradition, Meagan performed her right of passage. Being left out in unspoiled wilderness alone for 72 hours to meditate and think. Except for an encounter with a pair of mountain lions, it was uneventful. When she returned from the wilderness, she performed the naming, forever changing herself into Kayla Brightleaf, permenantly erasing Meagan Brightleaf from all records.

At this point Kiros moved in with her on the lands that all Dukes and Duchesses are awarded when they come of age. Shortly after her 18 birthday, the right of progression was held, and as expected she was confirmed in her inherited rank of Duchess. Kiros on the other hand who was challenging his own rank in order to become a duke (and thus a more acceptable match for Kayla), not only failed to be raised, he was stripped of his commital rank, and lowered to the rank of the gentry, the peasants, in a rather blatant use of influence, though it was unknown who's as results are confidential.

Enraged, Kiros left the Tir, emmigrating to the UCAS. While upset, there was nothing that Kayla could do, and she did not want to leave the Tir or her parents. When her mother died, and left her a note admitting to what her father had done to Kiros at the right of progression, Kayla decided to leave the Tir. Because of the privelages of her rank she was allowed to freely leave and enter so she was not forced to emmigrate, and could return when she wishes and still retain her 20 hectares.

Currently Kayla is living with Kiros, and working in his talismongering shop a few hours a week. The two of them also teach Sorcery as well as spells to those who are rich enough to pay for their services. They also do a little under the table healing for those who might not wish to go to a hospital and give a SIN. They also have the goodwill of the community for charging greatly reduced rates for healing those who are simply too poor to go to a hospital out of a sense of duty. Kiros is continuing to teach Kayla the deeper magics and she has joined him and a group of his other students that he has taught since leaving the Tir in forming an initiatory group. The group is rather small and very much a close knit family, it is taken as a matter of course that any in the group who need aid will receive it with few questions asked.


 
Kayla Brightleaf is a Sorceress female elf who, through lack of an Irish accent is most likely from Tir Tairgire, though there are other subtle hints about her that definitely point to the elven nation for her origin. She tends to wear the most exquisite clothing, and even when she is dressing down, she is still head and shoulders above the norm for the sprawl. Some of her nicest clothes, for those who have the knowledge to recognize such fashions, belong to the ultra exclusive Tir Noble Heritage line by Zoe. She tends to wear a black cloak with mystic symbols embrodiered in gold thread, the "in" clothes for a mage thanks to Mortimer of London's advertising. She also wears a number of Foci and Fetishes about her person to aid her in her craft, were a person to look at her in the Astral, they could see a silver spiral armband on her upper arm, a ruby pendant, a silver ring, and a host of other minor fetishes.

Kayla is strongly opinionated and doesn't hesitate to speak her mind or take charge of a situation, she is fluent in Sperithel and English, and her voice has an almost purring quality to it. She holds deeply to her ideal that all life is sacred and refuses to even consider a job where a life must be taken, and she will do her best to convince those around her not to kill except in self-defense. Kayla can be found working a few hours a week in a Talismonger shop owned by Kiros Ward whom she happens to be living with, and it provides a safe and legit way to launder money for her. She and Kiros have both been known to do no questions asked healing, as well as healing for those without SINs or money to pay hospital bills.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

The group wouldn't work anyways, since I decided on a shaman rather than a hermetic magician.

But I guess they could know each other, given there are a few similarities. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> One other question, Shalimar...
> 
> Where are those cantrips from (not the individual spells, rather the concept)?
> 
> ...



Actually the concept is in the core rules, but they are not called cantrips, they have made no distinction between them and regular spells.  By the rules you could have infinite based on what your GM will allow, I just like limiting mysef to a number equal to my sorcery rank.  Andrew allowed them since almost all of mine are flavor spells that Kayla would have wanted to learn because of her background.

When you buy spells at character creation, you can take them with a fetish to reduce the cost by 1 spell point, or as exclusive for -2 spell points to the cost.  With the reduction, at Force 2, a spell has a net cost of 0 spell points.  Thats where the concept comes from, force 1 or 2 spells are very minor, and when they are limited like this, they are even weaker, so its not unbalancing really.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

*Siren*

A - Full Magician (Urban Shaman, Totem: Lover)
B - 27 Attributes
C - Elf
D - 20,000 Nuyen
E - 27 Skills

Edges/Flaws - Bonus Attribute Point: Charisma (2), Good Looking and Knows It (1), Good Reputation (2), Focused Concentration (2); Distinctive Style (-1), Cursed Karma (-6).

Body 2
Quickness 6+1
Strength 1
Charisma 6+2+1
Intelligence 6
Willpower 6

Combat Pool 9
Spell Pool 9
Astral Combat Pool 10

Stealth 4
Etiquette (Street) 2/4
Negotiation 6
Conjuring (Summoning) 5/7
Sorcery 6
Bike 2

Gang Identification 5
Smuggling Routes 3
Underworld Politics 3
Magic 4
Spell Design 4
Talismongering 5
Wardrobe & Style 5

English 6
R/W English 3
Sperethiel 4
R/W Sperethiel 2

Stunbolt 6
Physical Mask 6(5) fetish
Control Thoughts 6(5) fetish
Makeover 3 exclusive
Improved Shapechange* 6(5) fetish

* Clothing and equipment is also transformed and melted into the form. Drain as Transform.

Hawkins, Fixer (Level 1)
Kiros, Talismonger (Level 1)

Secure Jacket
Form-Fitting Full-Body Armor
Illusion Fetish
Manipulation Fetish
Shamanic Lodge 6
Yamaha Rapier
Low Lifestyle (1)
50¥

Appearance: coming soon

Background: coming soon

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 21, 2004)

One of the things I've also decided is that there are two major initiatory groups in the plex, as well.  One, the Hexerei, are very much the "old guard" (_hexerei_ is an RL tradition of witchcraft in this area -- once I get Shadows of Europe I might go with the European style shamans, since in RL it was founded by the German immigrants), and the other (whose name I haven't decided on) is a smaller, weaker, and less-established order of hermetics from the college at Gettysburg and aim to unseat the Hexerei as the premier magical force in the area.  It's not clear what side the dragon lairing at Mt. Catoctin, Hobomock, is on, if indeed he's really concerned with the struggle at all.

Since they're shamanic, your character could gravitate towards the Hexerei, should you wish to go the initiation route.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

Andrew, now that I have written up my background, is there anything in it that we need to go over, or is it all good?  If its all good, I am just going to consolidate it with the stuff I wrote earlier.


----------



## No Way (Aug 21, 2004)

A - 30 Attributes
B - 400,000 Nuyen
C - 34 Skills
D - Ork
E - Mundane

Edges/Flaws - None

Body 9 (6+3 Race)
Quickness 7 (6+1 Cyber)
Strength 8 (5 + 3 Race + 1 Cyber)
Charisma 2 (3 -1 Race)
Intelligence 4 (5 -1 Race)
Willpower 5

Combat Pool 8
Spell Pool 0
Astral Combat Pool 0

Edged Weapons (Katana) 5/7
Assault Rifles 6 
Pistols 5
Throwing Weapons/Grenades 3/5
Athletics 4 
Etiquette (Street) 4/6
Bike 2


IN: Cuisine 6
IN: Bushido Philosiphy 6
IN: Japaneese Culture 2
IN: Japaneese Society 2

English 6
R/W English 3


Armor Jacket
Armor Vest w/ Plates
Katana
Ares Crusader w/ Smartlink II
Walther Palm Pistol
10 Shurikens 
H&K G12A3Z w/ Smartlink II, Gasvent IV, Shock Pads, Foregrip, Underbarrel Weight, Extended Laser Sight
5 32 Round Regular Clips
2 40 Round Regular Clips
6 Regular rounds
4 Offensive AP Grenades
4 Offensive HE Grenades
3 Flashbangs
3 Antidote Patches (Rating 8)
3 Stimulate Patches (Rating 8)
2 Trauma Patches
Platinum Doc Wagon Membership

Smartlink II
Wired Reflexes II
Reflex Trig II
Eyes, Cyber Replacement
 +Eyes, Ultrasound
Muscule Replacement I
Hydraulic Jack I 

.1 Essence left

Yamaha Rapier
8,868 Nuyen left

I was considering getting foot anchors, but decided that I have enough recoil comp as it it is.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So long as you want to play, there is no reason to drop out.  Etcetera, etcetera...




Call me a bit of a cynic, but doesn't that seem like you're overstepping a bit there by saying it's okay, Shalimar?  Ain't your game.  
'Course, Andrew hasn't commented on the matter, so I suppose he might truly not care.  Could even say I'm overstepping by saying all this.  
Just seemed in bad taste to make that call for him, that's all.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 21, 2004)

Well... Cool.  Looks like I can play then since there are not *too* many characters.  Thanks to Shalimar who found me on MS Messenger and helped me build most of my character.  I've just got to put him all together and post him (But I'll be gone most of the weekend so probably monday some time) 

Oh, and I'm pretty much a commando/street samurai kind of character

Thanks Shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Call me a bit of a cynic, but doesn't that seem like you're overstepping a bit there by saying it's okay, Shalimar? Ain't your game.
> 'Course, Andrew hasn't commented on the matter, so I suppose he might truly not care. Could even say I'm overstepping by saying all this.
> Just seemed in bad taste to make that call for him, that's all.



Well, there aren't too many people who actually threw backgrounds up yet, offhand, I think there are 4 backgrounds up.  A few sets of stats, but not all of those have backgrounds.  If there too many people, I can sit out, but feeling daunted because you don't have enough experience just prevents you from getting experience, doesn't it?

Andrew said hash out the backgrounds now, and then he would post an official recruiting thread at which point he would take the first 5-6 completed characters.  I see at most 5-6, and with the stat and background help that I gave vendetta, he could easily be one of the first 1 or 2 characters posted.  The way I see it, is that just  because he needed help to make his character is no reason he should be disallowed when he fits within the parameters Andrew gave and he can be ready most likely before one of the other players.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

The other thing is that play by post games lose players, it happens all the time, just because 6 people are interested now, doesn't mean we'll have all 6 still interested and able to play next week, real life happens.  I have seen games go from 7 or so showing interest to about 4 players before the game even starts.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, I agree with that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, like I said.  There's no problem with being generous to somebody who doesn't know the rules of the game - but it still would have been polite to leave the decision up to Andrew.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Hey, like I said. There's no problem with being generous to somebody who doesn't know the rules of the game - but it still would have been polite to leave the decision up to Andrew.



Andrew is going to accept as many people as he wants to accept, thats a given.  Andrew said 5-6, Vendetta makes 6, and odds are (looking at other games on the board) that we would lose at least 1 play by when the game starts, in which case we would be at 4, below what Andrew said.  Since he fit within the player limit that was wanted, is there any harm in helping him?  Not really since Andrew said 6 was a possibility, is there any harm in not helping him?  Yes, with the odds of losing a player, being able to remain within the minimums is helpful.  Besides, helping someone learn a system is rarely a waste of time, even if they don't end up playing with it.  If I did cause any offense to Andrew, I'm sure he'll mention it, at which point I'd apologize to him.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Since they're shamanic, your character could gravitate towards the Hexerei, should you wish to go the initiation route.




Sounds interesting. Initiation will - of course - be something sooner or later, which every awakened character is looking for. 

But isn't such an old group rather large? I recall that it is almost impossible to join a large group... :\

And, of course, it also depends on their goals and such.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 21, 2004)

*shrug*
Like I said.  Just my opinion.  I really don't want to get into it; you got your reasons for thinking there's nothing wrong, and I disagree.  Could argue, but all the points of view on the matter in the world would doubtlessly do little to change our opinions.  Simple as that.
As it doesn't really matter anyway, how 'bout the matter dies now, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. Initiation will - of course - be something sooner or later, which every awakened character is looking for.
> 
> But isn't such an old group rather large? I recall that it is almost impossible to join a large group... :\
> 
> And, of course, it also depends on their goals and such.



Well everyone initiates for 2 reasons, after thats its just gravy. Shielding and Masking, they simply are the met magics no Mage should be without. Masking to hid all of our lovely little foci, and shielding because the fact that your grade is added to target numbers to affect you, and then on top of that, you get the dice to resist the successes on top of the higher TN.

Thanee, according to Magic in the Shadows, Initiatiory groups break up into smaller groups called circles when their memberships get large enough, somthing like when there are 12 people they woulld split into 3 groups of 4 or whatever. Thats only whats in Magic in the Shadows though, but I can't see a group getting larger then 12 otherwise, and that would be rather limiting for groups like the Illuminati and the Children of the Dragon, etc.  But thats only for official stuff.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2004)

Great Form Summoning is cool for shamans. 

Re: Groups/Circles - Ah, that certainly helps to keep the difficulty in check. Thx.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy moley...

I didn't expect all of that to happen.  Listen, I don't think anyone is wrong here.  I think Shalimar was just pointing out to me that it was likely that I could still play since there were not actually more than six.  I don't think she was saying that I was defininately IN the group... Certainly that is up to Andrew.  My post was just saying that since it seemed we had too many that I would bow out because I felt so far behind the curve.  I'm willing and wanting to play and learn more about the world but willing to step back for the sake of the game if there are too many players and those players will more likely be better for the group.

So, no need for this and I'm glad both have posted they don't want to fight about it... But I don't think that Shalimar was saying anything but pointing out that I had miscounted how many people were available for this game.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, this is probably way late.

I'd be interested!   _Shadowrun 3rd Edition_, please.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 22, 2004)

Figured I'll throw something else up here, and start the formal recruiting list... if you've posted a good deal of background and/or stats, I've thought of you as confirmed and gave you a slot awhile.  Everyone else is just kinda on the nonconfirmed list.  The starred folks are ones who seem to have a general idea for a character.  If I missed anyone who posted a character, give me a swift kick and wake me up. 

1. Shalimar 
2. Gramcrackered
3. Velmont
4. No Way
5. Thanee
6. DrZombie
7. Vendetta

Alt-list: dave_o, Sparky*

Since we're going with a non-canon setting, I figure the best way to do it is to ask me anything you need, rather than me taking the time to write out a big post.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanee's character

I only need to write up the background, which is always the most time intensive part, but I have a pretty good idea of that already (can't really do a character without that ), just need to flesh out the details (which might lead to some minor changes in the stats, if I notice something is amiss there). Will be up during the next few days for sure.

The very short version (): She's a street shaman (SIN-less orphan) and a member of the Ancients gang (if that's ok with you, of course, and there is a chapter of the Ancients in our area).

Since there is nothing really to represent the gang membership in terms of game stats, I guess it could be seen somewhat similar to an "edge" and a "flaw" (balancing out each other), that she has some friends to call upon in times of trouble, but also has some obligations to fulfill often and of course has to help out if others call for her.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanee did post the stats for her Lover Totem Shaman.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1715565&postcount=94

Don't know if you caught that.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thanee did post the stats for her Lover Totem Shaman.



Whoops.  My bad!


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 22, 2004)

While it ain't all hammered out, I posted some background info and a character sheete near the bottom of Page 4.
*glances at clock*
Might as well work on it some more now.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2004)

Well... here is the print out of my character through the character creator program

Ian Olsen
*Weapons * _((These weapons would not link properly for some reason and I couldn't add them to the main page.))_ 
X:Ares Monosword(EDG) DwMod  (STR+3)M
X:CougarFineBladeKnife-Shrt(EDG) DwMod  (STR)M 
X:Ares Predator III (HPist) DwMod Smartlink-2 
+X: [2]Silencer  Barrel (-2)
+X: [20]15-Rnd Clip (Regular)
+X: [5]15-Rnd Clip (Flechette) 
+X: [5]15-Rnd Clip (Gel)
X:Franchi SPAS-22 (ShtG) DwMod Smartlink-2, Fold Stock(1RC,-2Conc) 
+X: Gas Vent IV DwMod  Barrel
+X: [20]10-Rnd Clip (Regular)
+X: [5]10-Rnd Clip (Flechette)
+X: [5]10-Rnd Clip (Gel) 

*History* 
As for the history, I need to do a bit more reading or need some extra help with the world of Shadowrun.  But what I do have is that Ian joined the military.  His service earned him many of the cyber and bioware augmentations that he has to perform many important missions.  He's only recently been released from service and is looking for a way to use his skills.  He doesn't like being out of the military as much as he thought he would... he just doesn't feel like he has a purpose like he used to.  

A significant personality quirk is that he is paranoid about all kinds of military, government and corporation activities, often inventing and/or believing many conspiracy theories.

When I get a bit more information about the world, I'll flesh out this history.

The character sheet itself is missing some information that I can fill in later this week.  Nothing significant to the mechanics (I think we have all that in there, as far as character creation goes) and I just need to fill in the rest of the characterizations.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2004)

*Bayushi "The Bull" Akado, Troll Physad*

Body 10(11)
Quickness 4
Str 10
Char 2
Int 3
WP 3
Essence 6
Magic 6
Reaction 7
Init 7 + 3D6

Thermal Vision
+1 Reach
Dermal Armor

Combat Pool 5

Physad powers : 
Killing Hands (S)
Improved Reflexes 2
Missile Mastery

Flaws : vindictive (2)
Edge : Good reputation (2)


Skills:
Athletics 3
Unarmed Combat (Aiki-do) 5(7)
Throwing weapons 4
Stealth 4
Biotech (first aid) 1(3)
Street Etiquette 2
Corp Etiquette 2
Bike 2

Knowledge:
City Gangs 3
Corp Politics 3
Philosophy 2
Japanese Poetry 2
Paranormal Animals (city) 2(4)
English 2/1
Japanese 4/2

Contacts : 
Fixer
Gang Boss

Posessions : 
Low-Lifestyle 1 month
Shuiken (10)
Grenade, offensive (5)
Grenade, defensive (5)
Form-Fitting Body Armor full suit (4/1)
Forearm Guards (0/1)
Armor vest with plates 4/3
Camo Full suit (urban) 5/3
Regular Clothing
Harley-Davidson Scorpion.

Background : 

Akado grew up as a firstborn son of the oyabun of the bayushi-yakuza family in Boston. He was groomed for leadership from an early age. Things changed shortly afer his thirteenth birthday though.
He went to bed feeling slightly ill and unwell, but as the night progressed waves off pain went through his body, his muscles cramping so hard he could hear his bones crack. In a red haze he could see his father look in horror upon his son, the cries of his mother, and the hushed laughter of his younger brother. The next morning he was bundled in a van and chucked into a dark alleyway, left to the mercy of street vermin. The first few days are hard to remember. He found shelter under a bridge, his new stature and strength keeping the vermin away.
He was adopted in the Blood'nBrainz-gang . He soon realised that this was not the life for him, finding the graceless, dirty life of a ganger distastefull. He saved up whatever cash he could find and moved away from Boston, deciding to make a life of his own.
He made a new start in the shadows, first as muscle, then more and more as a bodyguard. His fenomenal hand-to-hand combat skills were his prime asset, that and the fact that he knew how to behave in "civilised" company. 
Akado is stuck between two worlds. He was raised as a yakuza, their peculiar code of honour ingrained in his very being. Even the betrayal by his own family has not changed his basic views of loyalty, if anything it made him adhere more strictly to them. However, it did learn him that noone could be trusted totally. He allways stays reserved, not fully trusting his friends.
This adherence to loyalty and honour has made him quite a reputation, as has his vengeance for the times that he was betrayed.

Outlook:
Akado is small (for a troll), standing at 2m50. He is massively muscled. He tends to wear his hair in a samurais top-knot. 
He prefers to dress in simple loose-fitting dark clothing. He disdains tattoos or piercings, and doesn't smoke or drink. He lives in the basement of an old appartement. The concrete walls are bare but clean, the wooden floor polished and cleaned. A small bookshelve with some old hardcopy poetry and philosophy books, a futon, and a table with four cushions are the only furniture. Like evrything else, the small kitchen and bathroom are worn but clean.His belongings are kept in a strongbox by his bed. The rest of the space is empty, giving him plenty of room to exercise and train.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2004)

OK, character done. I don't know if anyone is interested in having a massive troll on their good side. He could've been hired as a bodyguard by one of the mage characters before. If they've been together long anough they might have gained his trust.

As for who/how many are playing : that'll depend on Mr Johnson, as he'll hire whoever he needs for the job. Cya


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2004)

Speaking of which, I think Shadowrun would be pretty cool in a "Living ..." environment, with multiple GMs and many players... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I think Shadowrun would be pretty cool in a "Living ..." environment, with multiple GMs and many players...



I agree.  Didn't they used to have a Living Seattle setting, which got nixed?  A Shadowrun MMORPG could be cool as well.  Though they'd doubtless screw it up.

So no deckers... oh no, that breaks my heart (yes, heavy sarcasm).  Saves me buying the Matrix book.  

Speaking of which, here's a list of what books I own... rulebooks by edition.

*Second Edition*
Awakenings
The Grimoire

*Third Edition*
Man and Machine

*Setting/Metaplot Books (all editions)*
Aztlan
Bug City
California Free State
Dragons of the Sixth World
London Sourcebook
Native American Nations I
Native American Nations II 
New Seattle
Portfolio of a Dragon
Seattle Sourcebook
Shadows of North America
Target: Awakened Lands
Target: UCAS
Target: Wastelands
Tir na nOg
Year of the Comet

On the queue to buy are the Cannon Companion, Magic in the Shadows, Rigger 3 (for Velmont's character), and Shadows of Europe.  I'd like to get the 3e Critters book, but I can't find it anywhere.  I have the two Paranormals books, so I'll stick with those.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2004)

The 3rd Ed. Critters is really just a small booklet which comes with the GM screen I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2004)

The threats books are nice as well, but you can keep buying books, I guess. I've got most of the books that are out there. I just love reading them, but I haven't played in ages. I  might master tabletop, but my gaming group doesn't like to learn yet another system. We'll see.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow, I am gone for the week-end and I end up with an half hour of reading just in this thread... I'll stats my character soon. You hsould have it in the current of the week.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2004)

RACE (D): Ork
MAGIC (E): -

ATTRIBUTES (B)
Body 9
Quickness 6
Strength 8
Charisma 1
Intelligence 4
Willpower 2
Essence 3.6
Magic -
Reaction 6(7)
Init 6+1D6 (7+2d6)

Low-Light Vision

Combat Pool 6
Control Pool 7

Flaws : Weak Immune System (1)
Edge : Extra Contact (1)

SKILLS(A):
Athletics 3*
Bike 5*
Bike (B/R) 4*
Car 4*
Car (B/R) 2*
Edged Weapon 6*
Etiquette 1
Intimidation 1
Gunnery 2*
Motorboat 2*
Negotiation 1
Pistol 6*
Rifle 4*
Rotor Aircraft 2*
Stealth 3*
Unarmed Combat 4*

*Enhanced Articlation: Add a die to success test roll. This bonus doesn't apply on vehicle roll while rigging

Knowledge:
Bike Racing 4
Combat Biking 4
English(City Speak) 3(5)/1(-)
Japanese 2/1
Ork Underground 3
Orphonage of UCAS 3
Spanish 2/1
Urban Brawl 4

Contacts : 
Corporate Executive
Fixer
Mechanic

Equipement(C): 
Ares Viper Slivergun w/Build-in Smartlink II (HP, 6(8), 30c, SA/BF, 9S(f))
Clip (Flechette x30) x1
Concealable Holster
Katana
Urban Camo Jacket (5/3)
Harley-Davidson Scorpion w/Vehicle Control Gear

Cyberware/Bioware:
Vehicle Control Rig Lvl 1 Alphaware (E:1.8)
Smartlink II w/Rangefinder (E:0.6)
Enhanced Articulation (B:0.6)

Note:
Starting lifestye will be bought with the 3d6 starting money. Either Squatter or Low.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 25, 2004)

The vomit flu, she swims in my intestine!

Anyway.  Been feeling...shall we say..."less than perky."  Gonna try to hammer out the rest of my character in the next two days.  Leanin' toward three, though if you want a rush on it I can of course speed that up.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2004)

Get better. 

 Should be able to post the finishing touches this evening.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 28, 2004)

Finshing up my character sheet as we speak; just editing it though, so if you want to see it you're gonna have to flip back a few pages.


Anyway.  Random question: you want your weight units in pounds or kilograms?

Edit: Oh.  And, uh, there is _one_ thing I took from outside the corebook; the DocWagon SRT Ambulance from the Rigger 3 book.


> Nothing says "Something has gone horribly wrong" like the appearance of the DocWagon SRT.  Designed to accomodate one patient, this vehicle patrols a regular beat in order to respond quickly to calls.  Over years of tweaking and upgrading its fleet of vehicles, DocWagon is emerging as the standard for medical vans and trucks.




Hope you don't mind.  I (am about to) put full stats up for it on my sheet.  If it is an issue I'll of course try something else; I was simply in need of something ambulance'ish, and realized there was a simple answer in Rigger 3.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2004)

Just to clarify, since a Fixer wouldn't suggest people to a Johnson unless they had marketable skills, since the Fixer is himself putting his rep on the line for a the group, do all of us have marketable skills?

Skills that would get a Johnson to actually hire a given group of runners over any other group, heck, since none of us know each other, we'd all have to show off a level of skill that would make us want to work with each other, I know I wouldn't want to trust my life to a stranger, especially if he wasn't absolutely critical.  Kayla will ask in character (rather bluntly I'm afraid) what skills everyone has, just so we all know what neccessary skills we each bring to the team.

For example, Kayla would say that she is a formally trained sorceress, with a talent for stealth, social interaction, and the use of pistols to back up her spells.

Being as only 1 in 100 are actually awakened, and that magic is a seller's market Mages of any stripe are in high demand, so thats her in as well as Thanee's character, heck, a team with 2 spell casters is a leg up on the competition, and fairly rare.  How about everyone else?  Going through sheets it looks like almost everyone has at least something that makes them stand out and would get people to want to work with them.  Velmont's Orc as a Wheelman/weapons expert, Dr Zombie's Troll as an Unarmed combat killing Machine   , and No Way's ork is the arch-typical cybered to the gills sammie, so it looks all good.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey - there's one spot open? There are three folks ahead of me, but if they fall out I'd love the spot.

Character concept, female troll, Aspected Mage - Enchanter. I've been dying to play this concept for years and never quite had the opportunity. 

Will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2004)

Actually... I have loads of SR character concepts kicking around my noggin. If a spot opens up, I'd be happy to work one of them or a completely new one into the campaign.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 30, 2004)

Speaking of which...Andrew...been quiet for a while now...
Wherrrrrrre arrrrrre you?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 30, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...Andrew...been quiet for a while now...
> Wherrrrrrre arrrrrre you?



Here.  I've put up a Rogue's Gallery for the game (it's still on, null sweat, chummer! ).

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99344

Those of you listed on the previous page as having your slot and character, go ahead and throw 'em up on there.

EDIT: Didn't see the pound/kg question.  Say pounds.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2004)

I think pounds is also what they use in the books, makes sense to take that. 

Posted stats in the RG, background is still missing, but will follow soon. Last couple days have been a bit hectic. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 30, 2004)

What?  Me?  Worry?
*laughs nervously*

Anyway.  Character sheet posted, with all taint of the metric system scrubbed clean.  In at least the book I'm using they use kg and meters.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2004)

Ah right, just checked it and it's metric in the books. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 16, 2004)

Bugger bugger bugger, I went on a holiday. Did the game start allready? I'll go and have a look.


----------

